# Enlight your day:what would you l to isten on a dull rainy afternoon day ?



## rarevinyllibrary (Aug 9, 2013)

What would you listen to on a dull rainy afternoon day ?(no mainstream ,please).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

rarevinyllibrary said:


> What would you listen to on a dull rainy afternoon day ?(no mainstream ,please).


I would listen to whatever I might listen to on that day if it were a bright sunny afternoon 

In other words, why let the weather decide what you should be listening to?

Unless of course there's a hurricane or a flood or something, in which case you might be a bit too busy to listen to anything.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Satie is my music for a rainy day, in particular his Sarabandes and Nocturnes.


----------



## rarevinyllibrary (Aug 9, 2013)

I had the Kreisleriana in mind ....


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

It's a very dull rainy day here and I've been listening to Mozart horn concertos.


----------



## rarevinyllibrary (Aug 9, 2013)

anything by Schumann will do ....


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

rarevinyllibrary said:


> I had the Kreisleriana in mind ....





rarevinyllibrary said:


> anything by Schumann will do ....


.......

Kinda seems like you already have your mind made up about this...


----------



## rarevinyllibrary (Aug 9, 2013)

I d like to have other people 's advice whereas I opted for "Gesange der Fruhe OP 133 "


violadude said:


> .......
> 
> Kinda seems like you already have your mind made up about this...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

rarevinyllibrary said:


> I d like to have other people 's advice


How about Boulez!? He's a rainy day kind of composer, I think... D: Honestly, I've never really thought to correlate different composers with different weather patterns.






I don't think he is too "mainstream" either, whatever that means to you.


----------



## rarevinyllibrary (Aug 9, 2013)

Mmmmhh maybe the piano sonatas 2/3 ....


violadude said:


> How about Boulez!? He's a rainy day kind of composer, I think... D: Honestly, I've never really thought to correlate different composers with different weather patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Vangelis' album "Soil Festivities." It's not quite as mainstream as one might think either.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh, this is such an easy one...






Wait, you said no mainstream....darn it!!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

what if rainy days _are_ mainstream? after a very warm start to October, it's back to stereotypical British weather here. Anyway, I listened to 



 earlier.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

"I'm walking on sunshine"...or Mozart's Jupiter


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

brianvds said:


> Vangelis' album "Soil Festivities." It's not quite as mainstream as one might think either.


I loved this album! Used to have it on cassette. You are right. It is not what you would call new age or pop or soundtrack material. Kind of like Subotnik and Vangelis had a mutant love child. Come to think of it Opera Sauvage is a great rainy day collection.

* * *

For me, if I wanted to brighten the day up, Howard Hansons' Nymphs and Satyr.

If I wanted to wallow in it - and usually I would - Nikolai Medtner's Sonata in E Minor "Night Wind", Op. 25 No. 2


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice to see these shout-outs for "Soil Festivities". The opening piece (the entire side one) is, imo, the best thing hes ever done.






Rainy day music? Takemitsu comes to mind immediately.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Weston said:


> I loved this album! Used to have it on cassette. You are right. It is not what you would call new age or pop or soundtrack material. Kind of like Subotnik and Vangelis had a mutant love child. Come to think of it Opera Sauvage is a great rainy day collection.


In somewhat similar vein is the album by Mychael Danna titled "Skys." It depicts the gloomy Canadian sky in all its (mostly rainy) variety:






(He also did a magnificent pseudo-Renaissance soundtrack for the film "Lilies.")


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> Nice to see these shout-outs for "Soil Festivities". The opening piece (the entire side one) is, imo, the best thing hes ever done.


I agree. It is really very different from any of his other work, and to me it is uniquely "rainy" in character, and not just because of the bit of rain sound in the beginning.

I well remember one evening in my teens, when a friend and I sat in the middle of a big rain storm in his battered old VW beetle, listening to the entire album on his car's cassette player, with rain drumming on the roof and wind screen. How romantic.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

It occurs to me now that we are perversely doing the opposite of what the OP is asking for. I get the impression he's asking for music that _doesn't_ evoke rain, but will instead brighten up a rainy afternoon.

Well, can't help it - I love rainy weather, though no doubt because here is sunny South Africa we don't get it in excess. 

For something warm and bright to dispel a rainy afternoon, I would suggest Brahms' second symphony. Or a Mozart concerto. Oh, wait, it should also be something a bit off the beaten track. Well, um, er, I dunno. Would have to think about that one...


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Why don't you cheer up with a bit of Ruggles


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

On a rainy day I would listen to the 27th Piano Concerto of Mozart, K595.
If it was sunny it would be something completely different. The 22nd probably.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

brianvds said:


> It occurs to me now that we are perversely doing the opposite of what the OP is asking for. I get the impression he's asking for music that _doesn't_ evoke rain, but will instead brighten up a rainy afternoon.


Or else it could be music which enhances the rainy afternoon, turning something dreary into something memorable. I'd feel that way after listening to Mompou's Musica Callada in the rain.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Depends on how I'm feeling. If I'm feeling romantic, Rachmaninov's piano concertos 2, 5, and perhaps some of his piano works. 
If I'm feeling very tired, then Brahms's clarinet sonata, and perhaps a trio. 
If I'm just feeling oddly unreal, then Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings and Brahms's violin concerto. 
If I feel sad or "down," then some sort of Tchaikovsky, or Beethoven if I want to lighten my mood.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Bob Dylan has a few bluesy songs that mention rain. But then people thought rain - as Bob meant it - meant something different to rain. They said he was outta his skull on narcotics. So I advise caution. But _Rainy Day Women #'s 12 & 35_ is a fine song for the rain...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Bob Dylan has a few bluesy songs that mention rain. But then people thought rain - as Bob meant it - meant something different to rain. They said he was outta his skull on narcotics. So I advise caution. But _Rainy Day Women #'s 12 & 35_ is a fine song for the rain...


All that talk of stoning woman in the rain. Was Bob going through a Sharia period?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Jerome said:


> All that talk of stoning woman in the rain. Was Bob going through a Sharia period?


It was the sixties, man! Everybody must get rained on! Or carry a good sensible umbrella...


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I played Bruckner's 8th at a loud volume. It's rainy so neighbors don't want to walk over to my door to tell me to put the volume lower - ergo, I'm safe.


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> I played Bruckner's 8th at a loud volume. It's rainy so neighbors don't want to walk over to my door to tell me to put the volume lower - ergo, I'm safe.


I'd subsitute Bruckner for Tristan or Parsifal....but my thoughts exactly. Wind up the wick because the neighbours wont want to get wet coming over to tell me to turn that infernal racket down.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd go for Haydn - plenty of uplifting music to choose from - The Creation is definitely up there. The London symphonies are excellent, same with the sonatas, string quartets, piano trios ... ah yes .


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Rain is bashing down the panes and the wind blustering outside; it's not dull, but it is dispiriting. I'm going to listen to Lully, music from his ballet Xerxes. It's elegant & serene.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Probably Haydn or Mozart. Grieg or Mendelssohn probably would do nicely as well.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I can think of two right off the bat, both by Vaughan Williams: *Symphony No.2 {"A London Symphony"} and Symphony No.7 {"Sinfonia Antartica"}. *


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I would drown my sorrows with Peter Grimes!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I would add Nielsen's *First and Fourth Symphonies* to this mix, no doubt. Their turbulence and storm wracked imagery should liven up any dull day!


----------



## rarevinyllibrary (Aug 9, 2013)

ANTARTICA would drown me !


samurai said:


> I can think of two right off the bat, both by Vaughan Williams: *Symphony No.2 {"A London Symphony"} and Symphony No.7 {"Sinfonia Antartica"}. *


----------



## rarevinyllibrary (Aug 9, 2013)

Bracing myself for the third act of Meistersingers by KUBELIK


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

brianvds said:


> I agree. It is really very different from any of his other work, and to me it is uniquely "rainy" in character, and not just because of the bit of rain sound in the beginning.


I really like the first track from Soil Festivities as well. Nice to see it mentioned. 
Some pieces from Blade Runner are also quite fitting for a rainy day, such as Memories of Green and... Tears in Rain. 
Or "Desolation Path" from the 25th anniversary edition (originally made for the movie):


----------



## isridgewell (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't listen to Dvorak regularly but I when do I find some of his works the most uplifting and invigorating. I have a recording of the 6th that was free with the BBC Music magazine and it has Mackerras performing it live, it is tremendous, especially the closing bars. It can always change my mood!


----------



## rarevinyllibrary (Aug 9, 2013)

definitely . The recording of eight symphony by KUBELIK on DG is awesome and inspiring . and the rain is pouring down ....


isridgewell said:


> I don't listen to Dvorak regularly but I when do I find some of his works the most uplifting and invigorating. I have a recording of the 6th that was free with the BBC Music magazine and it has Mackerras performing it live, it is tremendous, especially the closing bars. It can always change my mood!


----------



## rarevinyllibrary (Aug 9, 2013)

definitely . The recording of eight symphony by KUBELIK on DG is awesome and inspiring . And the rain is pouring down ....


isridgewell said:


> I don't listen to Dvorak regularly but I when do I find some of his works the most uplifting and invigorating. I have a recording of the 6th that was free with the BBC Music magazine and it has Mackerras performing it live, it is tremendous, especially the closing bars. It can always change my mood!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

...depends how deep the water is getting. 
Saint-Saens' _Aquarium_ may suffice for now but I'd keep _Abide with me_ on stand-by.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

rarevinyllibrary said:


> What would you listen to on a dull rainy afternoon day ?(no mainstream ,please).


Recently in the southern part of the UK there has been many rainy afternoons recently & to my surprise I've been constantly listening to Wagner's Ring which I have been struggling to get to grips with for a very long time. To my delight the music and the concept of the work seems to fit perfectly into the grim and desolate Autumn which has fallen on us here, and I can actually say I am becoming a convert to Wagner's music, even looking into the possibility to buying another Ring cycle.

I am intrigued to see what I will be discovering next in the snowy season - Verdi? or even perhaps Birtwistle & Britten!


----------

